# Forum in English  > Project performance  > Site  >  Getting to the forum.

## Simple10

If I type in the address bar http://virusinfo.info I do not get the English version of the page. The page is in another language. There is no choice for english forums. If I click on the british flag, in the upper right, I get http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=homeeng&langid=1.
To get to the forum at Virus Info that I visit google, I type z oleg, giving me http://www.z-oleg.com/secur/avz/. I choose the third menu item on the left, which is http://www.z-oleg.com/secur/avz/support.php.  That gives me a link to Virus Info http://virusinfo.info/forum.php?referrerid=775. Near the top of the page is a choice for English, giving me http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.p...eid=5&langid=1

I have one question. Is there an easier way?
Maybe reserve ru.virusinfo.info for Russian version, de.virusinfo.info for German an en.virusinfo.info for English.
Maybe put the language choices on all pages.

----------


## NickGolovko

Language and style choice is available in the bottom of any page.

To go directly to the English section of the forum you may use http://eng.virusinfo.info.

----------


## Simple10

eng works great. Thank you.

What about German? Russian is just virusinfo.info.

At the bottom of the page, those boxes. My boxes say "English" but the site is not. Only if I go to the english forum.

----------

